# Anyone try Florabase topped with Aquasoil



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

I will be receiving some Aquasoil from John. N, tomorrow thanks alot.

Since i know this won't be enough for my 30g. Aquasoil cost so much when totalled up with shipping.
and paying that much for plant substrate out of my dad's credit card is nuts.
Florabase i can get locally i think for 25$ and scape my tank on the spot.

After alot of searching around about Florabase I might take do it.

Adding Florabase on the bottom and Aquasoil on the top. Would there be any problem with this?

My current substrate is Eco Complete with 3/4 sand.. So it kinda looks really ugly to human eyes. Since last year 2/12/07
Wö£fëñxXx 
Has nice growth with FB.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I would highly discourage it. Florabase doesn't hold up over time and will become mush and compact. The two will also mix, so I think the color discrepancy might not be what you're looking for. You might try a black sand (but not Onyx) instead. Or just bite the bullet and order more. At $25+tax a bag for Florabase, I'd order Aquasoil in a heartbeat and call it done.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Avalon said:


> I would highly discourage it. Florabase doesn't hold up over time and will become mush and compact. The two will also mix, so I think the color discrepancy might not be what you're looking for. You might try a black sand (but not Onyx) instead. Or just bite the bullet and order more. At $25+tax a bag for Florabase, I'd order Aquasoil in a heartbeat and call it done.


Agreed!


----------

